# New TRIO12 Subwoofer Project and Review



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks to Jeff Poth for his creative use of an older cabinet and the review of the TRIO12.

Enjoy the Music DIY Magazine.

Bob


----------



## AudioPhill (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks alot different than the trio 12 pic in the product list on the css site, how do I get me one of these lol!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The pic in the article is of the SDX15 and a link to his VSAC 2008 Report. 

*
*


----------

